# Amanda Hocking - eBook Millionaire



## KyahCA (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Amanda-Hocking/e/B003H4L762/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fl7ZVJX4phw

I just discovered her today when I saw one of her books in my recommendations. She seems like a really sweet girl with a very imaginative mind. She's sold millions of her ebooks and is now a millionaire. Her Trylle Trilogy has even been optioned for a motion picture.

So have you ever heard of her/read her books? I plan on reading her Trylle Trilogy, it looks pretty good.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

One of her books is the KB book of the day up in the top right corner of the Boards. Amanda is a member of Kb, but she's been so busy, I'm not sure she has been here since January.. She is a total sweetie.. very mellow and down-to-earth.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

I've read her My Blood Approves series, thought it was fantastic. There were a few spelling/typo issues that bugged me, but that was back in the days before she was earning bucketloads of cash, so they're probably a lot smoother these days.  Even then, they weren't enough to pull me out of the story - just passing irritations.

She IS a lovely person. You won't find many people - especially on these boards - who don't like her.


----------



## KyahCA (Mar 7, 2011)

That's so awesome that she's a member here. Do you know her username so I'll know who she is when I see her post?


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

It's definitely inspiring for us e-writers  Not my cup of tea, though (the genre).


----------



## VKScott (Apr 14, 2011)

KyahCA said:


> That's so awesome that she's a member here. Do you know her username so I'll know who she is when I see her post?


I think it's just "Amanda Hocking." Makes it easy.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Since she's a member and, if I recall used to be an active one, I doubt anyone would actually say if they didn't enjoy her work


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Krista D. Ball said:


> Since she's a member and, if I recall used to be an active one, I doubt anyone would actually say if they didn't enjoy her work


Why not? I think she's past the 'fainting at negative reviews' stage.


----------



## TadVezner (Mar 23, 2011)

I wrote an article about her; kind of inspired me to join this board and see what the whole e-book movement was all about. In person, she's very savvy and candid - and even opened up her online accounts to prove her sales (something my editors wanted, and allowed me to write a much longer piece). Not that I'm allowed an opinion, but I think she'll go far. This from someone who's not into her genre and has never read any of her books.

http://www.twincities.com/ci_17569329


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

nomesque said:


> Why not? I think she's past the 'fainting at negative reviews' stage.


Common politeness, really.

Not to mention the gentlemen who didn't like her books (yesterday, I believe?) who was jumped on by a lot of people, criticized, and had several comments regarding jealousy directed at him. Hocking didn't do this (she seems far too polite for that), but rather by others.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Krista D. Ball said:


> Common politeness, really.
> 
> Not to mention the gentlemen who didn't like her books (yesterday, I believe?) who was jumped on by a lot of people, criticized, and had several comments regarding jealousy directed at him. Hocking didn't do this (she seems far too polite for that), but rather by others.


There's a world of difference between 'I didn't like that' and 'X doesn't write well'.


----------



## KyahCA (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm really proud of Amanda for her success. She seems like such a sweet person, and she totally deserves it. I'm looking forward to reading her work.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

No difference in saying Hocking can't write as saying Snooki can't write. I've seen both here. Yet, Snooki doesn't have friends here. Hocking does.

So again, I'll state that common politeness towards a person here who has a large amount of friends to defend her may not bring out a balanced view of her books. The best course of action is to read her reviews and samples, to figure out for oneself if the work is for you or not.

kyahca - I don't know her to say I'm proud, but I will agree that she seems like a sweet person and sweet people always deserve success IMO.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Krista D. Ball said:


> Since she's a member and, if I recall used to be an active one, I doubt anyone would actually say if they didn't enjoy her work


I don't think anyone would trash her, but I don't see why anyone would hesitate to say her stuff isn't their cup of tea or discuss issues they might have had.


----------



## navythriller (Mar 11, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> I don't think anyone would trash her, but I don't see why anyone would hesitate to say her stuff isn't their cup of tea or discuss issues they might have had.


I completely agree.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> No difference in saying Hocking can't write as saying Snooki can't write.


What about _the truth_?


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Krista D. Ball said:


> No difference in saying Hocking can't write as saying Snooki can't write.


Apart from Hocking not, as far as we know, employing a ghost writer, whereas Snooki is commonly known to have used one. ;-)


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Who's Snooki?

I'd like to be a prolific writer; I simply don't have the time (nor attention span!)


----------



## Flash Rex (May 31, 2011)

Good for her!  Her hard work and perseverance are paying off!


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

She inspired me to "go Indie." She's done well and the troll books are decent with a really interesting premise. She's got the romantic tension thing down really well. I'm very happy for her success! Give them a try...

And like the other posts say, she's probably way too busy to get on KB much!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Busy, and it must still be a weird feeling to enter a room, in this case "Kindle Boards," and feel all eyes are on you.


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> Busy, and it must still be a weird feeling to enter a room, in this case "Kindle Boards," and feel all eyes are on you.


It wears off, trust me


----------



## Sara Pierce (May 15, 2011)

I love her Trylle and Hollowlands series but couldn't get into the vampire stories or her new fairy tale book, but I'm still a fan of her work and of her. Every interview I've seen has shown me someone very level-headed and sweet who strives to understand every aspect of the business (both e-publishing and traditional pubbing, her latest foray) while still giving her readers her very best. 

I like that, no matter how little/much money one makes.


----------



## Sean Thomas Fisher (Mar 25, 2011)

Hollowland is awesome. She is a true pioneer who is an inspiration to many. Plus, she has cats that can shoot lazer beams. The crime rate in Austin, MN is almost nonexistent thanks to her and her cats.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sean Thomas Fisher said:


> Hollowland is awesome. She is a true pioneer who is an inspiration to many. Plus, she has cats that can shoot lazer beams. The crime rate in Austin, MN is almost nonexistent thanks to her and her cats.


And here I thought it was the Minnesota winters that kept crime down...people don't thaw out until August.  (speaking as someone with strong roots in Hibbing, MN)

Betsy


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And here I thought it was the Minnesota winters that kept crime down...people don't thaw out until August.  (speaking as someone with strong roots in Hibbing, MN)
> 
> Betsy


Ha. I was so cold yesterday. Felt bad for the frog in the pond.


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

I have been a professional writer for more years than I will tell you,  and when I hear about this kind of success, I'm thrilled because it means that all things are possible in this business. 
I think digitial books has really changed the face of publishing and will continue to in the next few years.  It's an exciting time to be a writer.  J.A. Konrath has also known great financial success along with several more writers.  He has a great blog by the way.  Check it out.
www.jakonrath.blogspot.com  A Newbie's Guide to Publishing  - Is it possible to make a living as a genre fiction writer?  Yes, it is.

Good luck!


----------



## sagambino (Jun 11, 2011)

As a Published and Indie Author, I'm very proud of Amanda Hocking she shows that you can do anything that you love and be good at it.

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## ajbarnett (Apr 11, 2011)

I have to put my pennyworth in.

It was reading the fantastic success that Amanda found with ebooks, which prompted me to recently try the Indie-route. I was published traditionally, but promotion was non existent, so I figured, what the hell - there is nothing to lose, I already had no support - so jump in and give it a try. Her phenominal success has hopefully opened the doors for other Indies.

Sales are slow (3 a day approx) but people assure me it is normal to start slow. Here's hoping they will improve.


----------



## India Drummond (Nov 1, 2010)

I haven't read her vampire series, because dead doesn't really do it for me, but I really enjoyed her Tyrelle series. It surprised me too, because I don't read a lot of YA. The whole concept was just so inventive though that it drew me in from the very beginning.


----------



## sagambino (Jun 11, 2011)

sagambino said:


> As a Published and Indie Author, I'm very proud of Amanda Hocking she shows that you can do anything that you love and be good at it.


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

ilyria_moon said:


> Who's Snooki?


This is profoundly life-affirming.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ilyria_moon said:


> Who's Snooki?





genevieveaclark said:


> This is profoundly life-affirming.


*snort*

Best exchange so far in this thread!

Betsy


----------



## sagambino (Jun 11, 2011)

joanhallhovey said:


> I have been a professional writer for more years than I will tell you,  and when I hear about this kind of success, I'm thrilled because it means that all things are possible in this business.
> I think digitial books has really changed the face of publishing and will continue to in the next few years. It's an exciting time to be a writer. J.A. Konrath has also known great financial success along with several more writers. He has a great blog by the way. Check it out.
> www.jakonrath.blogspot.com A Newbie's Guide to Publishing - Is it possible to make a living as a genre fiction writer? Yes, it is.
> 
> Good luck!


I love J.A Konrath's books and he has really inspired me to go out on my own.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

The Amanda Hocking Story is a great tale in progress, though I haven't tried her actual _stories _ yet.

The way her career is growing is not just inspirational, but illuminating.

Of her list Hollowland is probably most likely up my alley, so that's the one I'll be trying.


----------



## MichelleStimpson (May 29, 2011)

KyahCA said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Amanda-Hocking/e/B003H4L762/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fl7ZVJX4phw
> 
> ...


I've been following her and J.A. Konrath. Both are doing very well in the ebook business. Konrath sold his print version to Amazon's new publishing arm, I believe. His blog is really informative, as far as keeping up with the industry goes. I've bought both of their books but haven't actually finished either. Not my genre, but Konrath's books always start off strong.


----------



## Cheryl Bradshaw Author (Apr 13, 2011)

I recently purchased one of her novels, and I'm looking forward to it--to be so young and so talented, I love it


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

TadVezner said:


> I wrote an article about her; kind of inspired me to join this board and see what the whole e-book movement was all about. In person, she's very savvy and candid - and even opened up her online accounts to prove her sales (something my editors wanted, and allowed me to write a much longer piece). Not that I'm allowed an opinion, but I think she'll go far. This from someone who's not into her genre and has never read any of her books.
> 
> http://www.twincities.com/ci_17569329


Hi Tad,

Since you're here, I just wanted to mention, I think your article, at the time it was written, was one of the best that had been done up to that point. Very fine job.

I have a background in journalism, so I know good journalism when I read it; nice article.

The recent New York Times piece on her is probably as good. 

What I appreciated was that you didn't get caught up in the "Amanda Hocking, ebook millionaire" hype as some tend to do. You took some time to really paint a picture of her as a person, not just an internet sensation.

Long before she ever sold that many copies, I did a massive seven-part interview with her on my blog, and only a few interviews with her since she's blasted off to the moon have I read that really bothered to do what you did. 

Oh, and I felt bad that Joe was abrupt with you for the article on Amanda. He didn't come off in the most complimentary light with his "I'm too busy selling my books to comment on Amanda" comment.


----------



## John Y. Jones (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's the NYT piece Craig mentioned. She seems like a very nice person who hasn't let the money alter her core self.


----------



## brianrowe (Mar 10, 2011)

Amanda Hocking opened up an entire new way of thinking for me. I thought I was just going to have to write 10 novels or more before the day an agent and/or publisher took me on. But Hocking showed the world that you can let the READERS decide. A year ago she was a nobody, making barely enough to live on. Now she's a multi-millionaire... all because she bypassed the system and self-published her books herself. Now THAT'S inspiration!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Amanda is a sweetie, and KB'ers are fiercely protective of her


----------



## apbschmitz (Apr 22, 2011)

The Times story about Amanda Hocking was wonderful, and further evidence that reality is stranger than fiction. If you tried to create her story as a plot device, you'd have a big willing-suspension-of-disbelieve problem. A couple degrees too unlikely. Good for her.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

nomesque said:


> Apart from Hocking not, as far as we know, employing a ghost writer, whereas Snooki is commonly known to have used one. ;-)


Stop dissing my NJ gal!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

John Y. Jones said:


> Here's the NYT piece Craig mentioned. She seems like a very nice person who hasn't let the money alter her core self.


That's a great article. She is such fun, love her tweets.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

I chatted with her once, she's great, and I'm really happy for her.


----------



## KyahCA (Mar 7, 2011)

Amanda added me on Goodreads. She such a sweetie.


----------



## B Regan Asher (Jun 14, 2011)

So nice to hear of these success stories.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Here's a thread where Amanda (and others) helped me with my blurb:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,37929.0.html

I'll refrain from posting the thread where we got into an argument animated discussion.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

ilyria_moon said:


> Who's Snooki?


Oh, no! Please don't let that cat out of the bag.


----------

